# I have a boring looking tank, any suggestions



## polarice18 (Feb 10, 2004)

I have a 55 gallon tank and in it i have 5 rbp a butterkoferi some tetras and some feeder goldfish. bottom feeders include stripped raphael and pleco. my tank is very boring looking if you look at the picture attached. I need some ideas to spruce it up a little. I have a mirrored back to my tank so a background is near impossible but any other suggestions are welcomed and appreciated. thank
PolarICE


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

fake plants maybe, thats about all I would add.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

add some driftwood and plants. maybe remove some of the large slate to make room.

Joe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't know how far you are willing to go, but if no effort is too much, I'd either get a sand substrate or fine black gravel.

If that's too much, I'd get rid of the skulls and all but one or two of the pieces of rock, and replace them by one or two pieces of driftwood. Also, add live plants: plant a lot on the sides, but keep the center open, as the main swimming area.

Just have a look in our Pics 'n' Video's Forum to get some inspiration









Good luck, and have fun redecorating your tank!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

With your tank, I would add more slate and sand. Have some slate dug inot the sand while some stcked up. Plants and bubbles can make the image of any tank look 2wices as great!!!


----------



## polarice18 (Feb 10, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> With your tank, I would add more slate and sand. Have some slate dug inot the sand while some stcked up. Plants and bubbles can make the image of any tank look 2wices as great!!!


 attached is an update to what I added and took out
is it an improvment or did I just fall farther back from ideal


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

it looks a lot nicer with the plants in there.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

A tank can't go wrong with driftwood.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice improvement and i agree a peice of driftwood or bog wood would finish it off nicely
dixon


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

you added some much needed green. now for a nice piece of driftood









i'm with Judazzz, sand would look great, but hard to do when fish are already there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2004)

i think a little bit of driftwood and maybe stack those slate peices to make a little rock formation would be cool. but i like it


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice improvement!! I think it looks alot better with some colour (green plants!) As others have said a piece of driftwood would be nice too!!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Big ass plants make the tank. So do stacked slate caves and driftwood.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Looks alot better. Through some driftwood in there maybe. I built a cave out of some slate and my spilo adores it. Maybe give it a try.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

scarfish said:


> Big ass plants make the tank. So do stacked slate caves and driftwood.



















get some big plants, some darker light and maybe some black snad to just 
dump in the tank to make it look better; black sand man


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i bought a LARGE and a MEDIUM piece of driftwood at my LFS. it was in the iguanna section etc. and i bought some slate and some woodscrews and im gonna put that in my tank...total cost was about $25 for everything!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

big als online sells 3ft long plants called fancy plants, the bamboo version looks real, it adds a lot of "depth" to your tank visually, I would add alot more fish


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Just out of couriosity,how does your Buttakoferi get along with your P's???


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Just add a little more plastic plants and a few driftwood and you will be fine.

Good Luck.........


----------



## polarice18 (Feb 10, 2004)

Doviiman said:


> Just out of couriosity,how does your Buttakoferi get along with your P's???


 In response to doviimans question of does my butterkoferi get along with the P's
and for the most part yes, the P's are scared of him because in my experience the Butterkoferi is the meanest SOB that swims in freshwater. I have an update to my tank situation, i got a new one that does not have that stupid mirror back so it has a background and I bought some African Driftwook, I just do not know how long I need to soak it before i can put it in the tank
here is an updated picture without the driftwood, if anyone knows how long to soak it first, please letme know.
PolarICE


----------



## trollioso (Feb 21, 2004)

add some liqour bottles filled with something so they sink.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

piss in a corona bottle (long neck)


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

what i did was go to home depot. they sold bamboo poles for about a buck ...im gonna cut them and make a bamboo forest.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Sweet, Id like to see what bamboo would look like in a tank


----------

